# Germany citizenship if over stayed US visa



## mokhtar b (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi I got question on behalf of freind,, his got Germany permanent residant, and he wants to apply for Germany citizenship, but his worried because he overstayed a US visa in the past, his worried that this may effect his citizenship application badly. 
When u apply for German citizenship there is question,, did you live in any other country more then 6 months? and my freind did and overstayed he stayed 9 months and did volantry departure. 
Any advice on this matter please???


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Does the application ask under what circumstances one lived in another country, and under what circumstances one departed, or does it merely ask where one lived and for what period of time? If the latter, this doesn't seem like it would be problematic.


----------



## mokhtar b (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi thanks for the reply the question is did you live in another country other then your country of birth over 6 months? 
This question is the reason why my freind doesn't wana apply for German citizenship as he overstatyed because his father wasn't well 
1, is it risky to apply you think??


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

It doesn't sound risky to me, but I apparently have a high tolerance for this sort of risk.


----------

